# Attempts at an acid trip-- cut pics added



## newbie (Mar 13, 2011)

That grumpy girl acid trip soap just has me totally captivated. I thought I'd try something like it.  The two soaps were made two different ways, but the same recipe. One if them is more diffuse and the colors blended more- also, I didn't have the concentrations for the colors high enough (except the pink, which I knocked over, leaving a lot of pink mica with just a little soap- ah, the key to the second soap!) . The other one is more colorful but in neither do I have the fineness of her swirls. I was also fearful of having too much blending and gray soap but hers seem so clear and the colors so defined. How the devil does she do it?

WEll, it will be interesting to see these cut.

THe one with the strong pink and the straw blops in the middle of the soap is a citrus patchouli and the more colorful one is blackberry sage.

http://img6.imageshack.us/i/img2680mn.jpg/

http://img191.imageshack.us/i/img2683hz.jpg/

http://img18.imageshack.us/i/img2674c.jpg/

http://img849.imageshack.us/i/img2678e.jpg/

The second one looks more patriotic than in real life. Purples, blues, oranges, yellow, and white.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

:shock: Awesome colors, can't wait to see cut pics.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 14, 2011)

AWESOME! I'm all for a good acid trip without the acid  Can't wait to see cut pics!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! Looking forward to cut pics.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the colours in both bars ... wow ... I think they both look amazing!

Keen to see these soaps when they're cut!


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.craftserver.com/forums/showt ... hp?t=62607

bummer those pics are no longer up...


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 14, 2011)

looking forward to seeing them cut Newbie!


----------



## Dixie (Mar 14, 2011)

They are really going to be pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 14, 2011)

They look fabulous.  :wink:


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2011)

They're gorgeous!!  I can't wait to see cut pics.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## newbie (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks! 

Dagmar, I was looking at that exact post but there were no pictures, so I couldn't see what the end product was.

I gelled both soaps and they are really dark looking, darker than my other soaps. I used a bastile recipe for these so it would take forever to trace and I could work with it, but my other bastiles I left ungelled. I have to recharge my camera battery and take some pictures, but the sides aren't as exciting as I'd like. I think for this you really need to have a bar divider so you can pull the swirls down the sides. Because I don't have one, I end up cutting the short way through the swirls and it's not very finished-looking. Has potential though. 

Question- with gelled bastile (90%OO and 10%Castor), do they continue to look so dark? My non-gelled one are white as snow. I was expecting it to be pretty white even if gelled, but that's not currently the case.


----------



## peechee (Mar 14, 2011)

o wow! those are so super awesome!


----------



## newbie (Mar 14, 2011)

http://img33.imageshack.us/i/img2684at.jpg/

http://img98.imageshack.us/i/img2686cq.jpg/

http://img684.imageshack.us/i/img2689ed.jpg/

http://img847.imageshack.us/i/img2692n.jpg/

http://img189.imageshack.us/i/img2693bq.jpg/

http://img215.imageshack.us/i/img2694vy.jpg/

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/img2696ar.jpg/

http://img42.imageshack.us/i/img2698aw.jpg/

Some pictures face on and from the sides. These really need to be made with the push-down dividers so get the cool sides.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 14, 2011)

AWESOME swirls, awesome colors!  8)


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 14, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Dagmar, I was looking at that exact post but there were no pictures, so I couldn't see what the end product was.
> 
> ...



 Starting to feel old now, when I just started out the pics where still up and they were a great source of inspiration.
Maybe Carebear could ask if she still has them somewhere? 

I agree, you really need a slab mold with dividers to pull this off. Gave it a couple of tries myself in my log mold and was never quite satisfied...

But aside from that, the swirls look simply amazing, very delicate  :wink:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 15, 2011)

Bet you're happy with those.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

Great colors on the cut bars!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for showing us the cut bars ... they look fantastic!


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 15, 2011)

so, so pretty...great job!


----------



## raysofcolorado (Mar 16, 2011)

Very Pretty!  Great Job!


----------



## newbie (Mar 16, 2011)

I am pretty happy with the tops, but the sides leave me thinking I might have to invest in a 9 bar birch mold. Or does anyone have a divider mold they especially like?


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

Groovy!  I watched Grumpy Girl do her amazing swirled soap last summer.  It had a crazy amount of colors in it.  She did have a helper mix up all the colors, and the finished soap was so vibrant and fun.


----------

